# teenage bodybuilder



## captainamerica18 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys, subscribe to me on youtube, I'm trying to start a movement


----------



## captainamerica18 (Feb 27, 2014)

*YouTube channel*

I'm 18 trying to help people get fit. Please subscribe to me, I can help you build muscle and live healthier. Just search Xavier Mayberry on YouTube


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2014)

How many threads u gonna make?

and I think your a little late on the youtube fitness trend. There's so many of them already


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm about to have a movement real soon.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I'm about to have a movement real soon.



Thanks SFG, I needed that laugh.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

OP I merged your threads bc quite frankly we don't need multiple threads about your youtube channel. Good luck with your fitness goals of 2014


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2014)

Tell us how it goes sfg


----------

